# WPC - hat jemand Langzeiterfahrungen / Empfehlungen?



## Jochen_K (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ja aktuell dabei unseren neuen Teich zu bauen, der von einer Terrasse an mehreren Bereichen umschlossen wird. Mein Plan war seit längerem hierfür WPC Dielen zu verwenden, da ich 1. aus Faulheit und 2. aus Angst um den Teich kein Holz nehmen wollte das ich regelmäßig streichen/lasieren muss.
Holz das vergraut ist NICHT unser Geschmack und scheidet daher aus.

Vor ein paar Tagen bin ich in einer Selbstbaugruppe auf FB dann über eine sehr umfangreiche Diskussion gestolpert, in welcher WPC extrem runter gemacht wurde und einige Leute sich gemeldet haben, die angeblich ihre „teuren und guten“ WPC Dielen wieder raus gerissen haben und statt dessen Fliesen gelegt haben. Nun bin ich stark verunsichert, ob wir es wagen sollen oder ob das nur Panikmache ist. Logischerweise kommt es bei jeder Terrasse darauf an, dass diese auch ordentlich gebaut wurde.

Das Haupt Negativargument war neben einer wesentlich höheren „Barfußtemperatur“, dass sich die Dielen extrem Längen/dehnen und verziehen sollen, das möchte ich natürlich nicht riskieren.

Somit meine Fragen in die Runde: 
1. wer hat sich selbst für WPC entschieden und bereits ein paar Jahre Erfahrungen damit, gut wie schlecht?

2. welches Holz außer Bangkirai (mag ich nicht) lässt sich „Teichfreundlich“ schützen und eine rot-gelbe Farbe behalten?

Freue mich sehr auf eure Antworten, sehr gerne auch vom Fachmann @Wuzzel ;-)


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo Jochen,

WPC muss man mögen, Ich habe bei meinem Schwiegervater eine Terrasse damit verlegt, da verzieht sich nix. Es verblasst mit den Jahren etwas und wärmer als Holz wird es bei Sonne auf jeden Fall.

Unbehandelt vergraut jedes Holz, auf eine Behandlung direkt am Teichn würde ich verzichten.


----------



## Lion (1. Mai 2020)

hallo Jochen,
alle Dielen-Arten benötigen einen festen Unterbau und geringe Abstände der 
Besfestigungsschrauben, damit sie sich nicht oder kaum verbiegen.

Arbeiten soll oder wird jedes Material, (Naturgesetzt) da es sonst reissen würde.

Als ich mich für WPC Dielen interessiert habe wurde mir gesagt, dass das eine Mischung
mit Holzanteil ist und somit nicht für einem feuchten Untergrund geeignet ist.
Soll oder muß auch regelmäßig gestrichen werden.

Bei angelegten Teichen wie wir sie haben würde ich auch empfehlen, die Terrasse so zu gestalten,
dass das Gefälle der Terrasse vom Teich weggeht, da sonst bei Regen oder Reinigungsarbeiten der Terrasse
das ganze Schmutzwasser dein Teichwasser belasten wird.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Léon


----------



## toschbaer (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
wie immer im leben ist das teure gut!
Die für 10€ lfm sind hmmm geht so, auserdem mag ich das geriffelte nicht so gern,
die für 19€lfm sind formstabieler und halten die Farbe gut

Warum nicht Marmor oben und an den Seiten Steine oder Dekorputz

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Die Frems (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo, als absoluter Teichanfänger, kann ich hierzu endlich auch mal fachkundig etwas zum Besten geben...
WPC ist objektiv sicher nicht schlecht, die dunklen Dielen können sehr heiß werden, je heller desto kleiner das Problem.. Auch ist das Verzsugproblem bei helleren Tönen aus den thermischen Gründen geringer...
Als Barfußdielen werden Holzdielen auch nicht mehr verkauft, wegen der Reklamationen bezüglich Splitter.... Letztlich bleibt die Entscheidung eine Einstellungssache...
Ich persönlich mag natürlich Baustoffe,vor allem im Garten... Ich kann WPC auf Grund des hohen Kuststoffanteils, welcher für mich auch klar sichtbar ist, nicht wirklich als gutes Holzimitat sehen.... Aber selbstverständlich bleibt das Geschmackssache... Das für mich mit Abstand beste Terrassenholz ist Robinie, glatt gehobelt. Dieses Holz wird auch auf Yachten und Segelschiffen als Deck verbaut... Das Holz ist sehr hart, schwer und daher extremen Witterungsfest. Vielleicht googelt ihr einfach mal ein paar Fotos von solchen Schiffdecks mit schmalen Planken, Das Holz sieht durch seine natürliche Vergrauung Tatsächlich sehr edel aus!Ansonsten kann man das Material auch jedes Jahr ölen, was durch das fehlen der Rillen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Terrassen Holzdielen, wesentlich schneller von der Hand geht… Viel Spaß mit eurer zukünftigen Terrasse, viele Grüße in die Runde, Benedikt


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Mai 2020)

Robinie als Material für Bootsdecks kannte ich noch gar nicht – nur Teak. Aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------

